# Barsto or Lone Wolf barrel replacements for Glock?



## deller (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a Glock Model 35 and Model 23 (40 caliber ) which I intend to buy aftermarket barrels for. ( so I can shoot cast bullets )

Any info or opinions on the difference between Barsto and Lone Wolf barrels?


----------



## cloudwarmer (Feb 10, 2010)

I recently replace my 17s barrel with a Bar Sto. I based choice only on an article on Glock accuracy and the author's experience with Bar Sto. The barrel is a nice, tight fit, which increased accuracy. Also it's stainless. The instructions say that most fit out-of-the-box, but some require gunsmithing. Mine just fit. I like it. 

Regards, CloudWarmer


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a Lone Wolf 6" for my G20 nice barrel, fit and finish superb and very accurate.


----------



## William Fivaz (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrel  for my Glock 22. shoots very well..


----------



## mikey357 (Feb 13, 2010)

Altho' I'm sure it HAS happened, I've NEVER seen a Lone Wolf barrel that didn't "Drop In"...I've had TWO Bar-Sto "Semi-Drop In" barrels...one of 'em DID drop right in, the other needed fitting...

FWIW, I believe Bar-Sto's own website used to mention that about 70% of their "Semi-Drop In" barrels WOULD drop in, and about 30% of 'em would need FITTING...

IF you need Gilt-edged accuracy, I'd suggest going with the Bar-Sto...if Glock OEM barrel accuracy is "Good Enough", go with the Lone Wolf barrel, and save some $$$...HTH....mikey357


----------

